# Auburn/UGA Avatar bet...



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2017)

So, let's see if the Barners want in for a week long Avatar bet. Simple rules. Auburn wins, you pick the Dawgs Avatar, Dawgs win, I pick yours...

Who's in... Come on Throwback.. let's see if you believe in the Barn. I believe in the Dawgs... Let's see what Barner has faith... Bring it little brothers...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2017)

Let's see what bottom feeding Barners have faith...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't do it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't do it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't do it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2017)

Glad to see a Dog step up and make this thread.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't do it



this, just look at BuckNasty's avatar


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 6, 2017)

I’m in.
Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Glad to see a Dog step up and make this thread.



Didn't need you to do it before or now.  We have been waiting on the opposition team to step up so that they can't claim we are picking on them.

I'm in.  Gonna be a tough game and will likely define the DAWGS season.  Go DAWGS, chopping wood.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2017)

Too bad the Barners are hiding with their tail between their legs...


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad the Barners are hiding with their tail between their legs...



They scared!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They scared!!!



Can't blame them.. Dawgs own Auburn but after destroying their hopes last year I figured some would want to display some revenge..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

dawgs gonna get that tookus whipped. 

im in

avatar for one week


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad the Barners are hiding with their tail between their legs...



we work we aint white trash on food stamps with free internet watching our tree dogs


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

This was a "new" mustang the last time the dawgs won a NC


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> This was a "new" mustang the last time the dawgs won a NC



As a diehard Ford man, I'd like to point out that a 1980 Mustang is the epitome of strength and performance and styling and...ah, who am I kidding? That thing is an absolute piece of crap and an old piece of crap at that.  Point taken.  

Any idea what it takes to buy a National Championship these days?  I heard you could get one for about $200k back around 2010.  I'll bet they've gone up some.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwback said:


> This was a "new" mustang the last time the dawgs won a NC


----------



## Throwback (Nov 8, 2017)

WOW john lennon had a #1 song. talk about a long time ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> dawgs gonna get that tookus whipped.
> 
> im in
> 
> avatar for one week



Alright, ol T is in... 

Sure is going to be fun slapping our little brother around this week..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> we work we aint white trash on food stamps with free internet watching our tree dogs





Sorry, but I don't call saying "Would you like fries with that", real work!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Yall dawg bots better keep your eyes on your women and daughters when you bring them to the plains they act crazy when they get in the presence of honest to God men for a change


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Yall dawg bots better keep your eyes on your women and daughters when you bring them to the plains they act crazy when they get in the presence of honest to God men for a change



Not worried about our women and daughters.. I would be more concerned with our livestock if we were showing up for a rodeo..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not worried about our women and daughters.. I would be more concerned with our livestock if we were showing up for a rodeo..



You're showing up for a butt whipping


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> You're showing up for a butt whipping


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> They scared!!!



are you getting in


----------



## divinginn (Nov 9, 2017)

In for a Dawgs win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

So we have plenty of Dawgs and only one Barner... Sad times.. 

Auburn fans that post on here all the time are just sissy's... 

If they win they'll be in here next week blabbing all kinds of garbage.

Go Dawgs! Thanks "T" for representing..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2017)

Chubb is 12 yards shy of Bo's rushing title.. Going to be fun to watch him shatter that record at our practice field over in Auburn!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 9, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So we have plenty of Dawgs and only one Barner... Sad times..
> 
> Auburn fans that post on here all the time are just sissy's...
> 
> ...



Redneck to the bone buddy I ain't scared!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like we need a ratio of Dawg fans to Barners.  Right now, should Auburn win, the sole Barner, if they should win, should only get to post up an avatar that might be suggested if only they had guts to bet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2017)

auburnsux


----------



## Throwback (Nov 10, 2017)

Just for the record I will most likely be on the road when the game starts so i wont be posting. Taking my daughter to an open house at a college out of town. 

Im not like a Tennessux or a Free Shoes University or a Bamturd and am scared to post while my teams playing --I just wont be able to.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 10, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Just for the record I will most likely be on the road when the game starts so i wont be posting. Taking my daughter to an open house at a college out of town.
> 
> Im not like a Tennessux or a Free Shoes University or a Bamturd and am scared to post while my teams playing --I just wont be able to.



Same here.. In a deer stand with my 9 year old right now..

I'll finish watching the game on my phone overlooking a food plot.

Safe travels!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 11, 2017)

Lol.....looks like a bunch of new Auburn avatars...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Lol.....looks like a bunch of new Auburn avatars...



lol. slayer


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 11, 2017)

Well, I'm ready for my new avatar.  What's it gonna be?


----------



## Big7 (Nov 11, 2017)

nickel back said:


> this, just look at BuckNasty's avatar



You want to see a BUNCH of goodlookin'
cheerleaders?

Check out doenightmare's.

Just sayin'


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 11, 2017)

Big7 said:


> You want to see a BUNCH of goodlookin'
> cheerleaders?
> 
> Check out doenightmare's.
> ...



You have a discerning eye 7. 

So Slayer - wha haapen?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm ready for my punishment, where is the avatar?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2017)

Dang glad I was sitting in a tree instead of watching that mess. Actually, I'm still in a tree. 

T, you said whooping and it sure was! I'll be heading home this evening and will change my Avatar..

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang glad I was sitting in a tree instead of watching that mess. Actually, I'm still in a tree.
> 
> T, you said whooping and it sure was! I'll be heading home this evening and will change my Avatar..
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



feel sorry for all wildlife that you encounter today


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> feel sorry for all wildlife that you encounter today



you came close last night to feeling the same rage.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

Y'all just hold on a little bit. Tied up with work and family business


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> you came close last night to feeling the same rage.



bamas is coming in 2 weeks.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 12, 2017)

I done changed mine


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> feel sorry for all wildlife that you encounter today



Little Slayer took care of that this morning shooting a little doe with a .243 I bought him this week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Little Slayer took care of that this morning shooting a little doe with a .243 I bought him this week!



tell lil killer good job.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> This was a "new" mustang the last time the dawgs won a NC



sawheat color!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 12, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> I’m in.
> Go Dawgs



Nice avatar. Where'd you get that thing?


----------



## Big7 (Nov 12, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


> sawheat color!



Talking about a butt-ugly car!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 12, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> Nice avatar. Where'd you get that thing?



Over at Billy’s


----------



## divinginn (Nov 12, 2017)

Here is mine,I tried to find a war eagle picture.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'm in.




here's yours


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> here's yours



I'll change it tomorrow morning! Funny you are picking on Chubb after he passed the rushing title of the best player Auburn ever had..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> I’m in.
> Go Dawgs



yours


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> yours



You want me to change? I’m the only one to change last night


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, let's see if the Barners want in for a week long Avatar bet. Simple rules. Auburn wins, you pick the Dawgs Avatar, Dawgs win, I pick yours...
> 
> Who's in... Come on Throwback.. let's see if you believe in the Barn. I believe in the Dawgs... Let's see what Barner has faith... Bring it little brothers...




here's yours big boy


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

DAWG1419 said:


> You want me to change? I’m the only one to change last night



you can use this one for 6 days.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2017)

I don’t know how to change adveys or I would help throwback celebrate. Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2017)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (4 members and 4 guests)
kmckinnie, DAWG1419, Browning Slayer, *Throwback

Folks viewing


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> you can use this one for 6 days.




All right then


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2017)

A lot of money exchanged that day.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Didn't need you to do it before or now.  We have been waiting on the opposition team to step up so that they can't claim we are picking on them.
> 
> I'm in.  Gonna be a tough game and will likely define the DAWGS season.  Go DAWGS, chopping wood.



here ya go!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Get em T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> here's yours big boy





No problem! I'll change it in the morning when I get on my computer. These are easy.. I would have been way worse!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

divinginn said:


> In for a Dawgs win.



here


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 12, 2017)

hey T, I think Slayer's avatar should have more orange in it.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

and if i missed anyone this is yours


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> No problem! I'll change it in the morning when I get on my computer. These are easy.. I would have been way worse!




this is about the limit of my technology skills as is 

i had a couple good ones but the board rules on risque posts prevented it!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> here's yours



Ha! Well played.  You got it, man.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> here ya go!



lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> hey T, I think Slayer's avatar should have more orange in it.



yes. lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> hey T, I think Slayer's avatar should have more orange in it.



The UT logo would be perfect


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> hey T, I think Slayer's avatar should have more orange in it.





Matthew6 said:


> yes. lol.





SpotandStalk said:


> The UT logo would be perfect



Too late suckers!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> this is about the limit of my technology skills as is
> 
> i had a couple good ones but the board rules on risque posts prevented it!





Now, go beat Bama!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> here ya go!



Done.


----------



## JSnake (Nov 13, 2017)

Slayer, I literally saw the bus in your AV getting towed back to Atlanta yesterday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

JSnake said:


> Slayer, I literally saw the bus in your AV getting towed back to Atlanta yesterday





Auburn broke the bus.. 

I wasn't in it!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

This is why I don't do aviator bets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This is why I don't do aviator bets.



Wearing this Avatar is why I do.. Only way I can get people like Bucknasty to wear one for months.. A week of pain and suffering for months of laughs..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wearing this Avatar is why I do.. Only way I can get people like Bucknasty to wear one for months.. A week of pain and suffering for months of laughs..



just imagine the lifetime of nastiness, pain and ridicule and self deprivation that comes along with choosing to be a volsux. they are just idjit monons who dont know better. sad really.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> just imagine the lifetime of nastiness, pain and ridicule and self deprivation that comes along with choosing to be a volsux. they are just idjit monons who dont know better. sad really.



And that's why it's so fun to continue to kick them while they are down! They are too stupid to roll over and die..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2017)

JSnake said:


> Slayer, I literally saw the bus in your AV getting towed back to Atlanta yesterday




friend of mine took the pic I used when it was broke down in lagrange 

of course hes an auburn fan thats why he took the pic


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> friend of mine took the pic I used when it was broke down in lagrange
> 
> of course hes an auburn fan thats why he took the pic


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> friend of mine took the pic I used when it was broke down in lagrange
> 
> of course hes an auburn fan thats why he took the pic



It just wasn't their weekend.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> It just wasn't their weekend.....



You would know that feeling quite well, wouldn't ya..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would know that feeling quite well, wouldn't ya..



  hes rolling with the tide now next week lol.


----------



## divinginn (Nov 13, 2017)

Changed


----------

